# New for 2012 - Fryette LXII Low Profile Power Amp



## MetalDaze (Apr 20, 2012)

*There's been some chatter about this in a few threads, but there's actually a place listing it on their website now. Haven't found any pics yet, but if I was in the market for a 1U tube power amp that played well with modelers, I'd probably pick this up.*

StormShadow Toneworks, Fryette Amplification product range



> *For over 20 years, FRYETTE power amplifiers have set the standard for sound quality, power and rugged reliability. The designs are straightforward and functional, the build quality is unmatched, and long-term roadworthiness is amply attested to by legions of touring bands that depend on them.*
> 
> **NEW FOR 2012* LXII LOW PROFILE STEREO POWER AMPLIFIER*
> *Delivers 40 watts per channel in a SINGLE RACK SPACE! This low profile 6L6 dynamo meets todays demanding players requirements for a compact, lightweight all tube amplifier that produces flat response for modeling preamps or guitar voiced response for rack rigs and slaving applications. Only 12 inches deep and weighs 20 pounds! Switchable to 80 watts mono!*
> ...


----------



## wlfers (Apr 20, 2012)

I remember talk about it on the Fryette forums, glad to see it's on its way!


----------



## Larrikin666 (Apr 20, 2012)

I love Steve. This is really awesome. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Andromalia (Apr 21, 2012)

At last a 6L6 power amp under 50W and most importantly 1U. That's a unique product they're offering here, been waiting for this for AGES. All 1U offered currently are based on EL 84s which are actually sweet tubes but not really appropriate for all genres.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 21, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


>



my reaction, right there.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 21, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I might have to look into this.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 21, 2012)

If this doesnt cost an arm and a leg it will be great 

40w stereo or 80w mono is probably one of the most reasonably rated tube poweramp out there


----------



## wlfers (Apr 21, 2012)

The one site has it listed for less than both their other power amps by a decent margin, so its looking up for us!


----------



## Raf_666 (Jun 29, 2012)

Any updates ? pics ? availability ?

Raf


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 29, 2012)

wow this could be really awesome


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 29, 2012)

If its in the 600-800$ range Im deff gonna consider one


----------



## wlfers (Jul 27, 2012)

2 things, Fryette confirmed that the LXII is released to production. They also posted a picture of some 1u goodie prototype on facebook...







and said that that^ is not the LXII. What could it be?? Such a tease!


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 4, 2012)

From their facebook page...

"In case you were wondering what other cool projects might be going on at Fryette lately, have a look! Avid, Axe-FX, Kemper and Line 6 all sent us their latest modeling gear to test/demo with our soon to be released LXII 1U stereo power amp pictured just below the Axe (not the poduction cosmetics version). Our GP3 preamp served as a tube reference pre. A Fryette Two/Fifty/Two power amp served as the tube power reference and a very linear BGW solid state power amp that we use for testing speakers served as the FRFR reference amp."


----------



## wlfers (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm dropping my 2/90/2 at Fryette this week.. please let me see this. please.


----------



## iron blast (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh my if that isn't a rig of doom I don't know what is


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool to see them still working on new designs. Other than a few pedals, there hasn't really been anything new from them in a while. 

Granted, it's hard to improve on the Pittbulls and Deliverance models, so a new flat response power amp would definitely be a nice addition. And, if they come out with a new rack mount preamp, I most definitely will get on a preorder for that!


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 6, 2012)

athawulf said:


> I'm dropping my 2/90/2 at Fryette this week.. please let me see this. please.



Please remember to bring your camera. Please.


----------



## wlfers (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 10, 2012)

Dear. God.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 10, 2012)

Buying this for sure. It seems perfect for my needs!


----------



## loktide (Aug 10, 2012)

now they need to make one that fits the kemper's back cavity


----------



## GTailly (Aug 10, 2012)

Dear god.
I love this.


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok I wanted one on paper, now I want one for real.



> They also posted a picture of some 1u goodie prototype on facebook...



That pic is weird, at first I thought the guy was actually frying bacon and it stuck inside.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!! I was gonna buy a Matrix GT1000FX now I want this!!!!!!!!!!

In the video do you think he is using power amp sims in the Axe-Fx? I am assuming you would use that power amp in the FR mode with something like the Axe-Fx so you can have different power amp tones.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 11, 2012)

Hell yes!


----------



## ejendres (Aug 11, 2012)

I have such a raging Fryette boner since getting my D60.

That is so cool, makes me wish I used modelers.


----------



## smucarolina (Aug 11, 2012)

crap. i want this.


----------



## 4Eyes (Aug 11, 2012)

ejendres said:


> That is so cool, makes me wish I used modelers.



I think they bear in mind also players with tube preamps as this LXII power amp has linear (flat sound for modelers) and normal (classic tube power amp sound) modes


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 11, 2012)

I doubt anyone will use the flat mode though, i love the colouring you get out of poweramps.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Aug 11, 2012)

oh man Im so hoping these com in around 1000$


----------



## Krucifixtion (Aug 12, 2012)

Seanthesheep said:


> oh man Im so hoping these com in around 1000$



Yeah if they are much over $1000 I think I'm out. I wouldn't think so though. It would def be a toss up between this and the Matrix for me. Having the Matrix and never replacing tubes would be nice, but this thing just seems killer!


----------



## kmanick (Aug 12, 2012)

My next purchase 
I've been waiting months for this (Nick mentioned it to me when he came back from NAMM)


----------



## narad (Aug 12, 2012)

Seanthesheep said:


> oh man Im so hoping these com in around 1000$



You saw on stormshadow they're 999 GBP? Vs the 2/90/2 coming in at 1350 GBP. So, completely ignoring the actual exchange rate and just eyeballing it proportionately, I'm guessing $1300-1350 USD?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea I saw that link on the first page but Im hoping that changes. Espcialy when it starts coming to canada


----------



## Seanthesheep (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok so ive heard the north aanerican MaP is 1299$

Makes me glad I kept my mesa cab after goig axe fx


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 28, 2012)

Moar LXII p0rn...


----------



## exclamation-mark (Aug 28, 2012)

Yikes. Most 6l6's are 39-40mm wide, and by the time you factor in the thickness of the chassis you only have a couple of mm to spare! I'm not too sure about sticking 100+ watts of idle heat dissipation in 1u chassis... But damn, that's still impressive.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Aug 28, 2012)

How much are these supposed to go for? I'm running FRFR for now but this will fill a space in my rack. I always wanted to try the Axe Fx2 through my Orange 4x12 cab.


----------



## wlfers (Oct 11, 2013)

Good news for all those who've been waiting!



> *LXII Low Profile Stereo Power Amp Update:
> 
>  Single Rack Space Stereo Tube Power Amp
>  40 WPC, 80W Bridge Mono, four 6L6 power tubes
> ...


----------



## Quitty (Oct 12, 2013)

Damnit, you guys.

I remember watching these videos before i had my Kemper - it was cool, but i wasn't blown away.
Now, owning a toaster and knowing what to look for... I'm GASing like crazy.
That said, I really want a Valvulator demo, with the modeler going direct to the desk...


----------



## sevenstringj (Oct 15, 2013)

athawulf said:


> Good news for all those who've been waiting!
> 
> *LXII Low Profile Stereo Power Amp Update:
> 
> ...



I wasn't impressed with the Valvulator, so I'm not impressed with this. Does it add weight? And does this mean you plug into the LXII first, then the modeler, then back into the LXII?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Oct 15, 2013)

any idea as to how much one of these will weigh?


----------



## sylcfh (Oct 16, 2013)

I want to hear an AMT SS-10 through this.


----------



## NickB11 (May 12, 2014)

Has anyone heard anything on this? I've been trying to hold out on getting an poweramp for my AxeFx II, but I am beginning to wonder if/when this is ever going to come out?

Last I heard they were supposed to launch around April...haven't heard anything since or back from Fryette (I contacted them a few times).


----------



## shnaggs (May 12, 2014)

no idea, and I am wondering the same....


----------



## Krucifixtion (May 12, 2014)

NickBen said:


> Has anyone heard anything on this? I've been trying to hold out on getting an poweramp for my AxeFx II, but I am beginning to wonder if/when this is ever going to come out?
> 
> Last I heard they were supposed to launch around April...haven't heard anything since or back from Fryette (I contacted them a few times).



They're about 2 years too late on this. Yeah it would still be awesome, but I think the price was going to be over 1k, so I'm out.


----------



## Underworld (Sep 26, 2014)

Someone got any news about this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2015)

Guess what found it's way to NAMM?









> NAMM day two wraps up with unveiling of the Fryette LXII 1RU All Tube 6L6 powered Stereo Power Amplifier. Special thanks to Tri-Tec Precision for helping us make our front panel design a reality in time for the show.
> 
> 50 WPC Stereo
> 100W Bridge Mono.
> ...


----------



## hvdh (Jan 24, 2015)

Lot of Matrix owners will cry now......

And believe me, you need that dynamic tube/speakercab - guitar .... connective feel.


----------



## sylcfh (Jan 24, 2015)

The new Rocktron Widowmaker HG preamp has a matching faceplate. All chrome. 

I feel like a woman matching up outfits.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2015)

But, my axe fx is black. 
Probably a sure buy for me, a 1U with 6L6 is something I've wanted forever.


----------



## Shask (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool to see some news.

So, I guess: Announced in 2012, Photos in 2015, so we will be able to buy in 2018 I am assuming???


Also, that link says $1400. I thought this was suppose to be around $800????


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 24, 2015)

Damn cool face panel. 



Andromalia said:


> But, my axe fx is black.
> Probably a sure buy for me, a 1U with 6L6 is something I've wanted forever.



Garland Amps

Custom face panels available. 

If you can live with mono, there's this: RnR Sound (all black)

Garland also makes a mono version of theirs.

They're all significantly less than the LXII.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 27, 2015)

Finally!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 28, 2015)

Shask said:


> Very cool to see some news.
> 
> So, I guess: Announced in 2012, Photos in 2015, so we will be able to buy in 2018 I am assuming???
> 
> ...


 
Hey now, they added 10 more whats per channel, 20 stereo, than the original announcement. I'm also assuming they are aged like cigars, so that must be why it's worth more $$$.


----------



## Duvell (Mar 16, 2016)

Shask said:


> Very cool to see some news.
> 
> So, I guess: Announced in 2012, Photos in 2015, so we will be able to buy in 2018 I am assuming???
> 
> ...



I'm very interested in it if it's around $800 or something
but it's 2016 now...
Anybody have any news about it?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry. I answered about a different product!


----------



## Zender (Nov 13, 2017)

Taking a shovel and digging this one up.....

This amp seemed to be awesome, but that was back in the day (2012) and probably more alternatives are around now. Save the few online promotional videos, has anyone here actually seen one in real life AND played it? A 1u 6L6 poweramp would be awesome, but the current listing price is astronomical (well $1400) and it seems that this will never be released. 

What are comparable 1u power amps to this one?


----------



## lewis (Nov 13, 2017)

Zender said:


> Taking a shovel and digging this one up.....
> 
> This amp seemed to be awesome, but that was back in the day (2012) and probably more alternatives are around now. Save the few online promotional videos, has anyone here actually seen one in real life AND played it? A 1u 6L6 poweramp would be awesome, but the current listing price is astronomical (well $1400) and it seems that this will never be released.
> 
> What are *comparable 1u power amps to this one*?


the ENGL 810 1U tube poweramp


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 13, 2017)

The Synergy 50/50 is also 1u, 6L6. It also has presence and resonance controls. Also designed by Steven Fryette. 

Never played one but I have read reviews saying it is very similar in sound and coloration (or lack thereof) to the Fryette Powerstation, which Steve said is basically one half of the LXII with a built in reactive load. 

Now that Synergy is shipping out and Sound City is in production or shipping out, maybe he will have time to get back to the LXII.


----------



## Zender (Nov 13, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> The Synergy 50/50 is also 1u, 6L6. It also has presence and resonance controls. Also designed by Steven Fryette.



That is one nice looking minimal amp. WIth the 6L6 that is exactly what I'm looking for to combine with my E530. Nice warm bottom and head room. Will definitely be looking into that one. (And it's blackfaced as well... looks much better than silver imho)


----------



## fantom (Jan 5, 2020)

Sorry for the necrobump, but it looks like Fryette is actually selling these now as of around October. I read somewhere that it is less colored than the Synergy and more like a 2/90/2. Just figured some people on here might have missed these were in production now.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 5, 2020)

I like that I immediately thought "a Fryette thread bumped 7 years later....they must have actually brought a product to market" and then this turned out to be true.


----------

